# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Акустика в обмен на знания

## Labs

Компания SVEN, производитель акустических систем и высококачественных устройств компьютерной периферии, совместно с хардварным порталом TECHLABS.BY объявила о запуске викторины «7 вопросов о SVEN». Для того чтобы выиграть «акустический» приз, необходимо дать верные ответы на семь вопросов о популярном бренде.

С 23 по 29 марта 2015 года у любого желающего будет возможность стать обладателем ценного и полезного приза от компании SVEN. Для этого необходимо ответить на вопросы о популярной компании и заполнить необходимую информацию в специальной форме на хардварном портале TECHLABS.BY: http://techlabs.by/viktorina_sven/viktorina.htm 

Подведение итогов конкурса состоится 30 марта 2015 года.

Участники викторины поборются за отличный приз – мультимедийную акустику SVEN MS-3000.

Акустическая система 2.1 MS-3000 во всех смыслах претендует на Hi-Fi уровень звучания. В трифонике воплощены такие аудиофильные технические решения как сабвуфер пассивного типа, двухполосные сателлиты, твиттеры в которых является тканевыми, внешний усилитель мощности. Другими словами, при воспроизведении аудиодорожки вы услышите все звуки, участвующие в записи.

Победитель конкурса-викторины будет оповещен о выигрыше и приглашен в офис портала TECHLABS.BY для вручения приза.

----------

